# Tips on capturing video



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure it's on video mode. haha. I have hit record countless times, done an entire run, and then found out it was on the camera function, so all I have is a picture of me looking at the camera. Other than that, just point it at shit you want to film. Editing is what will make it interesting or realllllllly boring.


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Make sure it's on video mode. haha. I have hit record countless times, done an entire run, and then found out it was on the camera function, so all I have is a picture of me looking at the camera. Other than that, just point it at shit you want to film. Editing is what will make it interesting or realllllllly boring.


Trudat, i'll just have to keep variety in mind, different angles, different panning stuff, etc.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

its all about editing … different angles, different runs, scenery, etc … 

here's my latest edit..


----------

